# Athlon 64 X2 5200



## Balkan_Devil (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo !!

Fragee:

Bei meinem Motherboard steht im Handbuch, dass es maximal nur mit einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 5000+ aufgerüstet werden darf.

Habe einen Prozessor gefunden, der aber 5200+ aufweist.

Wird dann i-was schief gehen, wenn ich diesen einbaue 

LG


----------



## Stonefish (16. Dezember 2009)

Nenne doch bitte kurz Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung Deines Mainboards, dann kann man Dir ganz konkret weiterhelfen.

Abhängig davon wie alt Dein Mainboard ist, kann es z.B. sein, dass zum Herstellungszeitpunkt der X2 5000+ der schnellste AMD Prozessor war, alle Nachfolger noch gar nicht auf dem Markt waren und deswegen logischerweise im Handbuch Deines Mainboards auch keine Erwähnung finden können.
Mit Herstellername und Modellbezeichnung ausgerüstet kann man auf der Website des Mainboard-Herstellers ganz schnell in Erfahrung bringen, welche CPUs das Board unterstützt und welche nicht. (Und ob vor der Installation der neuen CPU ggfs. ein BIOS Update fällig wird.)


----------



## Balkan_Devil (16. Dezember 2009)

Hersteller : Biostar

Modell: TForce 6100 AM2

Stimmt. An das hab ich gar nicht gedacht, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine neueren Prozessoren auf dem Markt waren.

Aber auf der Homepage steht auch nur, dass der 500+ unterstützt wird.

Siehe: http://www.biostar-europe.com/v4/app/de/t-series/cpu_support.php?S_ID=164


----------



## Stonefish (17. Dezember 2009)

Hm, man findet zu dem Board echt kaum Hinweise. Es scheint irgendwie auch keiner eine größere X2 CPU darauf verbaut zu haben und auf der US-Seite von Biostar ist passenderweise der Link zur CPU-Support-Liste auf der Produktseite des Tforce 6100 nicht funktionsfähig. :-(

Das einzige Indiz, was ich finden konnte, war ein Hinweis in der Produktbeschreibung bei Geizhals:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a256761.html

Demzufolge verkraftet das Board keinen 6000+, 6400+ und keinen FX-62. Ob das im Umkehrschluss nun heißt, dass ein 5200+ erkannt wird, lässt sich wohl nur durch Probieren feststellen.
Zu Deiner ursprünglichen Frage: "Passieren" kann eigentlich nichts weiter, als dass der Rechner nicht bootet, da das Mainboard die CPU nicht erkennt. Einen Phenom der ersten Generation würde ich jetzt zu Testzwecken nicht daraufsetzen, weil dieser vermutlich die Spannungswandler des Boards braten würde, aber der 5200+ hat ja jetzt auch keine höhere TDP als der 5000+, der ganz offensichtlich unterstützt wird. Von daher sollte nichts passieren, dass Board oder CPU schaden könnte. (Hoffe ich ^^)


----------

